# I can't believe I'm asking this here.



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2010)

Goddammit I had a whole post typed up and then the forum coughed or something and it got eated.

ANYWAYS. The roleplaying forum links thread is hell to trudge through, at least for my short attention span. OP isn't being updated for obvious reasons, and I hate trudging through conversation to click dead and inactive links. 

So basically I'm just wondering if there are any good Roleplaying forums left? I'm not looking for something specifically furry, just long as it has a good theme... Mature audience would be a plus. And by that I DO NOT mean fucking. I mean violence and darker themes and maybe hinted at sex, but not straight out typefucking. 

So yeah. Anyone know any?


----------



## Candy (Aug 14, 2010)

http://z7.invisionfree.com/Hybri/index.php?act=idx

Thoguht you might be interested in this. Generally new and definitely active. 

It's a human with animal characteristics. Not very strict rules. It's pretty relaxed. As for violence and otherwise, it's allowed until it gets to be like.. rated X, then it can be moved to a private forum.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, that actually looks pretty cool.  
I'll have to poke at it.


----------



## Kantorock (Aug 18, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Goddammit I had a whole post typed up and then the forum coughed or something and it got eated.
> 
> ANYWAYS. The roleplaying forum links thread is hell to trudge through, at least for my short attention span. OP isn't being updated for obvious reasons, and I hate trudging through conversation to click dead and inactive links.
> 
> ...



Well, if you're interested, I have a Transformers forum I'm trying to get off the ground. the forum's featured game (which is just about to start) deals with violence, war, and death. It can be found at http://the-transformer.forum-motion.com/index.htm.


----------

